# Anyone fish yates for trout?



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

Anyone fish yates for trout? I heard a couple of guys say there were going to try there, has anybody had any luck there before?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2001)

Ok, here's my 2 cents! I fish the Clinton often, and let me tell u, I never pulled a brown out at Yates! If there are any, they are near the dam. Most trout can be found above the dam, where strays from Paint creek are often caught. Fish the runs and riffles for best success and deep pools with streamers! Maybe you'll hook up on some stripping streamers in the pools??? Well its a tough call, but if u hook one...it will be a tough ride!


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

I am prety skeptical myself, but imight give it a try one day. The guys that said they were heading over there had caught a few at paint creek with worms so im sure thats what they were going to try at yates as well.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2001)

Worms are the way to go....I was out twice already, caught 2 one day and 5 another day all on worms! I guess that's what thay want!!!


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

I think these stocked fish just dont know any better myself! I have had a couple hits on fly though.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I also fish the clinton often and have caught a stream brown down a ways from the dam. I know it is a fluke but it has happened.....once.


----------



## kingsalmon32 (Jan 20, 2001)

not lately, still trying


----------



## Spinnet (Jun 20, 2001)

I used a mepps spinner in the large pool before the fall section at yates and pulled in few around 10 inches...seems to work best from 10am to 1pm..lots of sun is the key obviously....!


----------



## craig (Dec 28, 2000)

was this recently Spinnet?


----------



## Spinnet (Jun 20, 2001)

It was about 2 or three weeks ago when we hade that short heat wave...got out on a sunday It was 85 degrees at 10 am...
If you can place cast well I would recomend tryin to start a short distant up and work your way into thet main hole. there are many allong the streach in the roch area. And the water is loosing its stained color as well.


----------

